# Shrimp w/the Reverend!



## LarryWolfe (Sep 15, 2005)

Did a couple shrimp as an appetizer tonight with Reverend Marvin's Original Sauce.  I mixed 4 TBS of Rev's sauce and 2 TBS of brown sugar.  I seasoned the shrimp with Old Bay, then coated with sauce.  Grill for about one minute, turned and basted and cooked another minute and turned and basted again.  They were good, but not great.  They may have been better if I just salt and peppered the shrimp and then coated with Rev's Sauce.  The combo of Old Bay and Rev's weren't a perfect match, but were still very good!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

They look nice but the presentation would have looked better if you had set your camera to 'MACRO MODE!!"  :grin:  :grin: 

They do look good though.


----------



## Finney (Sep 15, 2005)

Next time season the shrimp with Tony Chachere's and add honey to the Rev's sauce.  :!:


----------



## Finney (Sep 15, 2005)

They did look good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks great Larry! I would skip the Old Bay, which I don't care for too much.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 16, 2005)

Well I typically love OB, but I'll use Tony's next time.  Finney I didn't have any honey, that's why I used the BS.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 16, 2005)

well I did wings and shrimp last night with about a cup of Rev.'s hot sauce and 3 tblspns of honey.  Fried the wings, then dipped in the sauce.  Maybe the best wings I've ever had.  Incredible....those chicken bones looked like they'd been lying on the beach for a a couple of weeks when I finished em.

  With the shrimp, I did just brush and grill, and loved them too.
Both are now in my arsenal.  

  Man that was good.  Really good.  Sorry no pics, I wasn't expecting them
to be that good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 16, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well I did wings and shrimp last night with about a cup of Rev.'s hot sauce and 3 tblspns of honey.  Fried the wings, then dipped in the sauce.  Maybe the best wings I've ever had.  Incredible....those chicken bones looked like they'd been lying on the beach for a a couple of weeks when I finished em.
> 
> With the shrimp, I did just brush and grill, and loved them too.
> Both are now in my arsenal.
> ...




The pictures or the food???


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 16, 2005)

the food...it was gone before the camera was ready.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 16, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> the food...it was gone before the camera was ready.



How about a pic of the wings and shrimp today?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 16, 2005)

just look in the mirror.


----------



## Finney (Sep 16, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> just look in the mirror.


That's just wrong on many levels.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 16, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, but that there Cappy is quick on the comebacks ain't he???


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 16, 2005)

ya know I luvs ya!


----------



## Finney (Sep 16, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ya know I luvs ya!


He'll know it for sure after next weekend.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 16, 2005)

Week end has a whole nother meaning for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Week end has a whole nother meaning for you.



 :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack: 

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lmao:

Cap's on a roll!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 16, 2005)

yeah, I'm in a mood tonight.


----------



## Finney (Sep 16, 2005)




----------

